
Beijing Pushes for Removal of Foreign Tech in More State Offices - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-09/beijing-orders-removal-of-foreign-tech-in-state-offices-ft-says
======
SQueeeeeL
It makes sense, if the US is going to push against Huawei. Especially since
Intel actually compromised their on chip random number generator a few years
ago.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAND](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAND)

Relevant quote "I am so glad I resisted pressure from Intel engineers to let
/dev/random rely only on the RDRAND instruction. To quote from the [New York
Times article[22]]: 'By this year, the Sigint Enabling Project had found ways
inside some of the encryption chips that scramble information for businesses
and governments, either by working with chipmakers to insert back doors....'
Relying solely on the hardware random number generator which is using an
implementation sealed inside a chip which is impossible to audit is a BAD
idea."

There are security problems with tech from all over the world.

~~~
ericmay
> It makes sense, if the US is going to push against Huawei.

I don't think that's the right way to look at this. China was going down this
path either way (as any country should examine for itself) and Huawei would
just be a convenient excuse. There's just no way that the Chinese which are
actively working to the undermine Western order would always be strategically
reliant on US or Western technology.

------
Canada
"Chinese banks are supposed to shift from International Business Machines
Corp. and Oracle Corp. to more diversified X86 architecture suppliers"

Well, I sure can't fault anyone for wanting to dump Oracle.

------
glofish
As always there may be unintended positive consequences to this.

Once the monopoly of say "Word" is broken, viable competitors may arise.

~~~
rdlecler1
We use Google Docs most of the time. Some late stage formatting may require
export to word but generally it’s a superior product. But it does speak to how
hard it is to make a great product.

~~~
llampx
Google G Suite, being hosted on Google servers and being closed source, is
probably the opposite of secure for China.

